# Ethanol as Fuel



## shabti (Aug 4, 2015)

Prices being what they are, and capitalism doing what it does, and Petroleum being what it is, has all led me to research alternative fuel sources.

You can run your van/car/whatever internal combustion thing on Ethanol, which can be made in a portable still. Here's a list of resources I found that the stp community might be interested in:

http://www.journeytoforever.org/ethanol_link.html


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 4, 2015)

The feds are the ones who will license your still to produce ethanol for fuel. I don't think you'll be in compliance if it is a traveling still. To get the license to produce fuel isn't difficult or expensive as long as your local law doesn't have a problem with it.

Producing ethanol for consumption is difficult and expensive as it is a far more convoluted process (you'll be paying taxes on what you produce as well).

I'm curious how much it costs to produce a gallon of ethanol in a small setup versus outright gasoline purchase. For most, I think it is a shtf thing.


----------



## bigwillyt (Aug 9, 2015)

That shit will eat up (corrode) almost everything in your engine. I do not recommend it.


----------



## milkhauler (Aug 9, 2015)

I thought of that too. I also fell victim to a hho generestor scam. Have you looked into Ebikes? I have a new trike on the way from Amazon. With a 1000w hub motor and 440ah of batts in the rear basket, it will have range on 40-60 miles. I plan to charge it at work for free. 

As long as you don't attach a gas power engine to a bike, its still street legal in most area's. Charging can be done by solar in a shtf scenario... Albeit slow, you can still have transportation and do 30+mph for nothing. Only down side is inclamate weather, and batteries need replacing after 10 yrs. 


I understand society still will need some internal combustion engines, but most are all brainwashed into thinking they can't exist without gasoline engine.


----------



## Durp (Aug 22, 2015)

ethanol is great, used to run it in my drag bikes in a past life. You have to have ceramic coated exahust ports, intake ports, valves, cylinders, pistons and a stainless steel exahust. HHO (or browns gas) works great as a supliment but only in carburated vehicles because of computer calculations and fucking with sensors. An old hippy taught me how to build one when I was driving a class C, for $35 in parts and a weekend, I went from having 8 mpg with the big 440, to 21 mpg, and it ran cooler.


----------

